# Belkin Router



## nighthawk5556 (May 16, 2008)

I just got a Belkin router from a friend but it has no install software. Also it only has Ethernet ouputs and my computer doesn't have any. I currently have my computer hooked to a DSL modem thru USB. I figure I can get an adapter for the USB to convert to E-Net, but do I need the CD to make it work? And how far can I take my laptop from it once it's working right? I want to use it maybe 60 feet away if all goes well.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You don't need any install software for a broadband router.

You can't use a USB only modem with a broadband router, you need a modem with Ethernet capability. There is no "conversion" possible in that direction.


----------



## nighthawk5556 (May 16, 2008)

I have a laptop and tried to 'join' my network. I installed a new card to my computer with Enet conn. I'm connected thru DSL modem through a Linksy's router. I got my main desktop working, but I can't get my laptop online no matter what I do :upset:. I chose my network name from a list, but still nothing. I'm connected thru Enet now, so how do I get my laptop to work?..........ran the disc from Linksy's and can't get thru.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Without any real information, it's impossible to say.

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

What country are you located in.
Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
What is the expected Upstream/Downstream speed for your ISP Connection?
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make and model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*

If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms?

If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands:

PING 216.109.112.135

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

